# Real: Haaland + Mbappè con i soldi della Superlega.



## admin (19 Aprile 2021)

Come riportato dal Corriere della Sera, Florentino Perez, capo della Superlega, grazie agli introiti portati dalla nuova manifestazione, ha già promesso che acquisterà sia Haaland che Mbappè.


----------



## diavoloINme (19 Aprile 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dal Corriere della Sera, Florentino Perez, capo della Superlega, grazie agli introiti portati dalla nuova manifestazione, ha già promesso che acquisterà sia Haaland che Mbappè.



Se vogliono che il giochino funzioni ora però serve il tetto salariale.
Altrimenti nulla avrà senso.
Bisogna seguire il modello nba. 

Prima non era fattibile perchè le leghe erano diverse e i campionati diversi , ora però tutto ciò è attuabile.


----------



## admin (19 Aprile 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dal Corriere della Sera, Florentino Perez, capo della Superlega, grazie agli introiti portati dalla nuova manifestazione, ha già promesso che acquisterà sia Haaland che Mbappè.



E noi a spippettarci con la Superlega dei Femminielli


----------



## willcoyote85 (19 Aprile 2021)

non li prende mica solo il real i soldi della superlega.


----------



## pazzomania (19 Aprile 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> come riportato dal corriere della sera, florentino perez, capo della superlega, grazie agli introiti portati dalla nuova manifestazione, ha già promesso che acquisterà sia haaland che mbappè.



ahahahahahahahahahaahahahaha


----------



## SoloMVB (19 Aprile 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> non li prende mica solo il real i soldi della superlega.



Vero,resta da vedere quanto ogni proprietà deciderà di ìnvestire per l'aspetto sportivo,perché se Elliot ci partecipa per intascare 500 mln l'anno e poi ci fa andare a giocare con Scamacca capiremo che per noi non sarà cambiato niente.


----------



## mark (19 Aprile 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Se vogliono che il giochino funzioni ora però serve il tetto salariale.
> Altrimenti nulla avrà senso.
> Bisogna seguire il modello nba.
> 
> Prima non era fattibile perchè le leghe erano diverse e i campionati diversi , ora però tutto ciò è attuabile.



Giustissimo, con un tetto salariale avrebbe già tutto più senso.


----------



## iceman. (19 Aprile 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> E noi a spippettarci con la Superlega dei Femminielli



"No al razzismo" e intanto prepariamoci a prenderle nei derby anche a livello europeo.
Io non mi illudo, se neanche con questi introiti riusciamo a dare stipendi da 10 milioni....
La prima cosa da fare è silurare pioli e prendere un top in panchina.


----------



## mil77 (19 Aprile 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Se vogliono che il giochino funzioni ora però serve il tetto salariale.
> Altrimenti nulla avrà senso.
> Bisogna seguire il modello nba.
> 
> Prima non era fattibile perchè le leghe erano diverse e i campionati diversi , ora però tutto ciò è attuabile.



Seguiranno le regole dell'Eurolega di basket


----------



## Toby rosso nero (19 Aprile 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dal Corriere della Sera, Florentino Perez, capo della Superlega, grazie agli introiti portati dalla nuova manifestazione, ha già promesso che acquisterà sia Haaland che Mbappè.



Che bello il Milan che partecipa ogni anno al Torneo Bernabeu!


----------



## wildfrank (19 Aprile 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dal Corriere della Sera, Florentino Perez, capo della Superlega, grazie agli introiti portati dalla nuova manifestazione, ha già promesso che acquisterà sia Haaland che Mbappè.



....e si rincorre sempre senza possibilità di arrivare a pari.


----------



## Andris (19 Aprile 2021)

l'aveva promesso anche prima in realtà


----------



## Lineker10 (19 Aprile 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dal Corriere della Sera, Florentino Perez, capo della Superlega, grazie agli introiti portati dalla nuova manifestazione, ha già promesso che acquisterà sia Haaland che Mbappè.



Non vedo il problema. Cederanno Vinicius e Asensio allora, e certamente questi non andranno a giocare nel Lione o nel Napoli o nel Leicester.

Il senso della superlega è proprio questo. Puo piacere o no, ma il fatto che il Real faccia una campagna acquisti faraonica non vedo che problema sia. Tra l'altro, neanche una novità, lo fa da 30 anni come minimo...


----------



## Andris (19 Aprile 2021)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Non vedo il problema. Cederanno Vinicius e Asensio allora, e certamente questi non andranno a giocare nel Lione o nel Napoli.
> 
> Il senso della superlega è proprio questo.



il problema è che comunque il Milan non sarebbe la prima scelta anche in Super League
avresti comunque gli scarti non voluti da altri


----------



## pazzomania (19 Aprile 2021)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Non vedo il problema. Cederanno Vinicius e Asensio allora, e certamente questi non andranno a giocare nel Lione o nel Napoli o nel Leicester.
> 
> Il senso della superlega è proprio questo. Puo piacere o no, ma il fatto che il Real faccia una campagna acquisti faraonica non vedo che problema sia. Tra l'altro, neanche una novità, lo fa da 30 anni come minimo...



Se sei felice di vedere il Real prendere Mbappè e Halaand per rubargli gli scartini, partiamo già male con la Superlega.


----------



## vannu994 (19 Aprile 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dal Corriere della Sera, Florentino Perez, capo della Superlega, grazie agli introiti portati dalla nuova manifestazione, ha già promesso che acquisterà sia Haaland che Mbappè.



Si ma senza tetto salariale il giochino è già finito eh...


----------



## Lineker10 (19 Aprile 2021)

Andris ha scritto:


> il problema è che comunque il Milan non sarebbe la prima scelta anche in Super League
> avresti comunque gli scarti non voluti da altri



Certo che lo sarebbe. Anzi lo sarà per molti giocatori, soprattutto tutti quelli che giocano negli altri club esclusi dalla competizione.

Non subito domattina forse, ma in un prossimo futuro senza dubbio.


----------



## Milanforever26 (19 Aprile 2021)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> Vero,resta da vedere quanto ogni proprietà deciderà di ìnvestire per l'aspetto sportivo,perché se Elliot ci partecipa per intascare 500 mln l'anno e poi ci fa andare a giocare con Scamacca capiremo che per noi non sarà cambiato niente.



Intanto sti cattivoni dopo anni di sudiciume ci stanno riportando in CL e ci hanno inserito nell'elite del calcio del futuro..

Avevano detto che ci volevano riportare dove ci compete stare..mi pare che comunque la cosa stia avvenendo


----------



## Lineker10 (19 Aprile 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Se sei felice di vedere il Real prendere Mbappè e Halaand per rubargli gli scartini, partiamo già male con la Superlega.



Certo, goditi l'adrenalina di Castillejo e Krunic allora.


----------



## willcoyote85 (19 Aprile 2021)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> Vero,resta da vedere quanto ogni proprietà deciderà di ìnvestire per l'aspetto sportivo,perché se Elliot ci partecipa per intascare 500 mln l'anno e poi ci fa andare a giocare con Scamacca capiremo che per noi non sarà cambiato niente.



impossibile dai. il millan per star dentro avrà dato garanzie di competitività. se no alle altre non va bene


----------



## Toby rosso nero (19 Aprile 2021)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Certo, goditi l'adrenalina di Castillejo e Krunic allora.



Saranno i tifosi di real e Juve a godersela, nelle partite di allenamento settimanali contro il Milan.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (19 Aprile 2021)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> Vero,resta da vedere quanto ogni proprietà deciderà di ìnvestire per l'aspetto sportivo,perché se Elliot ci partecipa per intascare 500 mln l'anno e poi ci fa andare a giocare con Scamacca capiremo che per noi non sarà cambiato niente.



Un terzo di quei soldi se li intascherà raiola.


----------



## Lineker10 (19 Aprile 2021)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Saranno i tifosi di real e Juve a godersela, nelle partite di allenamento settimanali contro il Milan.



Certo perchè adesso invece siamo messi meglio... io non capisco davvero.

Capirei le lamentele di un tifoso del Napoli, ma di un tifoso del Milan davvero no.

Ma poi dopo anni passati a lamentarsi del FPF e vedere la Juve vincere 9 scudetti di fila e giocare tre finali di Champions... dopo anni e anni a metà classifica con Krunic Kalinic e Montolivo in campo... mah.

Vabbe forse ci vuole un po' di tempo per digerire la novità, questo lo capisco.


----------



## Paolino (19 Aprile 2021)

Sbavo all'idea di vedere le ragazze pon pon tra il primo ed il secondo tempo. Chissà che razza di fighe ingaggeranno con quella montagna di soldi


----------



## Toby rosso nero (19 Aprile 2021)

Paolino ha scritto:


> Sbavo all'idea di vedere le ragazze pon pon tra il primo ed il secondo tempo. Chissà che razza di fighe ingaggeranno con quella montagna di soldi



Eh ciao, neanche quello... dall'America importiamo tante belle cose, importeremo anche questa:
https://www.milanworld.net/usa-via-cheerleaders-arrivano-i-ragazzi-pon-pon-vt100801.html


----------



## Toby rosso nero (19 Aprile 2021)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Certo perchè adesso invece siamo messi meglio... io non capisco davvero.
> 
> Capirei le lamentele di un tifoso del Napoli, ma di un tifoso del Milan davvero no.
> 
> ...



Se mi rispondi con questa argomentazione, che non sarei stufo del FPF e della Juve che vince 9 campionati di fila, significa proprio che non hai capito il mio punto di vista.

E se non ci sono riuscito con una cinquantina di post da ieri, ci rinuncio. Non sono uno di quelli che ripete ossessivamene un concetto fino allo sfinimento.
Sarà colpa mia che non mi so spiegare.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (19 Aprile 2021)

Comunque... domani Gazidis e Maldini mi annuncino Haaland, e soffiamolo al Real.

Se accade, prometto di rivalutare la cosa e fare mea culpa.


----------



## JoKeR (19 Aprile 2021)

Ci vuole anche il tetto ingaggi..

Ma continuo comunque a sorridere a certi commenti:
nel 2009 il real compró in un mese Ronaldo Benzema e Kakà.

Per il Milan sta roba è una manna dal cielo a livello sportivo (non tanto economico-finanziario), per le altre lo è a livello finanziario visto che stavano implodendo, Real Barca Juve e Inter su tutte.


----------



## EmmePi (19 Aprile 2021)

iceman. ha scritto:


> "no al razzismo" e intanto prepariamoci a prenderle nei derby anche a livello europeo.
> Io non mi illudo, se neanche con questi introiti riusciamo a dare stipendi da 10 milioni....
> La prima cosa da fare è silurare pioli e prendere un top in panchina.



carletto


----------



## andre85 (19 Aprile 2021)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Non vedo il problema. Cederanno Vinicius e Asensio allora, e certamente questi non andranno a giocare nel Lione o nel Napoli o nel Leicester.
> 
> Il senso della superlega è proprio questo. Puo piacere o no, ma il fatto che il Real faccia una campagna acquisti faraonica non vedo che problema sia. Tra l'altro, neanche una novità, lo fa da 30 anni come minimo...



E io aggiungo che non avrebbe senso creare un superlega per aver una due squadre che vincono sempre. le competizioni diventono interessanti quando c e una rotazione/ ricircolo dei vincitori ( vedi premier o seria A fine anni 90). Quindi introduranno sistemi di salary cup, distrubuzione di soldi omogenia ( e alta per tutti i fondatori). Cosi da avere una competizione interessante.
Il loro fine ultimo e fare piu soldi non vincere tutti gli anni.


----------



## iceman. (19 Aprile 2021)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Comunque... domani Gazidis e Maldini mi annuncino Haaland, e soffiamolo al Real.
> 
> Se accade, prometto di rivalutare la cosa e fare mea culpa.



E' quello che dico io, ma tanto sappiamo già come andrà a finire.
Anche con 10000 milioni disponibili, il nostro amatissimo presidente continuerà a parlare di stadio di proprietà come unica via per tornare ai vertici.
Esigo già dall' anno prossimo un Milan di campioni, prendessero Koulibaly, Benzema e gente di questo calibro, non si azzardassero a propinarci Ibra40enne o un Orsolini sulla fascia destra.


----------



## Maurizio91 (19 Aprile 2021)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Capirei le lamentele di un tifoso del Napoli, ma di un tifoso del Milan davvero no.


Mica si fanno tutti "comprare" eticamente solo perché tifosi di una delle squadre dentro la casta.

Per me far fuori certe squadre dal calcio che conta senza una ragione sportiva è una follia. E' nazismo.

Ripeto, avrei voluto vedere che commenti sarebbero usciti alla notizia di questa Superlega senza il Milan. 
Su transfermarket come valore complessivo siamo 17esimi. Ci mettono dentro solo perché in passato abbiamo vinto? E' un'assurdità. Ci mettono dentro solo perché il Milan conta più tifosi del Lione, e quindi il Milan attira più moneta.

E' l'ingiustizia definitiva. Spero che si uniscano tutti i club fuori e facciano qualcosa. Spero in una sanzione biblica.

Ieri, in maniera quasi simbolica, l'Atalanta batte e supera in classifica quei ladri schifosi. Il campo ha parlato.
E invece no. Quei ladri schifosi ANNULLANO quanto decretato sul campo, ed eliminano permanentemente gli avversari. Perché chi è fuori da sta Superlega varrà lo zero assoluto.

Abbiamo giustamente criticato le malefatte gobbe. Dalla cupola a Suarez. Questa è la più enorme per distacco, e dovrei farmela andar bene solo perché c'è dentro il Milan? Assolutamente e ovviamente no


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (19 Aprile 2021)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Certo perchè adesso invece siamo messi meglio... io non capisco davvero.
> 
> Capirei le lamentele di un tifoso del Napoli, ma di un tifoso del Milan davvero no.
> 
> ...



E certo,dopo tutti questi anni di MMM,anzichè continuare a rimboccarci le maniche e lottare per tornare ai fasti di un tempo,stravolgiamo le regole del gioco per ritornare lassù.
Che mentalità,wow.

Siamo diventati proprio come la juventus,che squallore.


----------



## Lineker10 (19 Aprile 2021)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> E certo,dopo tutti questi anni di MMM,anzichè continuare a rimboccarci le maniche e lottare per tornare ai fasti di un tempo,stravolgiamo le regole del gioco per ritornare lassù.
> Che mentalità,wow.
> 
> Siamo diventati proprio come la juventus,che squallore.



Va bene ragazzi, pero allora non voglio leggere nessuna critica al FPF e al sistema calcio della Uefa.

Non ci si puo lamentare sempre e a prescindere di tutto cavolo.

Ci si lamenta se siamo scarsi, ci si lamenta se non facciamo la CL, ci si lamenta se ci sanzionano per il FPF, ci si lamenta e basta mi pare.


----------



## Lineker10 (19 Aprile 2021)

Maurizio91 ha scritto:


> Mica si fanno tutti "comprare" eticamente solo perché tifosi di una delle squadre dentro la casta.
> 
> Per me far fuori certe squadre dal calcio che conta senza una ragione sportiva è una follia. E' nazismo.
> 
> ...



Bene, allora teniamoci Krunic e lottiamo con l'Atalanta.

A me va anche bene. Io sono tra quelli che non si è mai lamentato delle cose e del sistema in questi anni. Ora che viene fatto un cambiamento radicale che riporta il Milan nel grande calcio, ci si lamenta.

Con questo naturalmente ogni opinione ci sta e la nostalgia per il vecchio calcio anche, purche si guardi alla realtà delle cose come sono oggi, dove la Juve vince lo scudetto da 9 anni e in CL giocano sempre le stesse comunque, e non ad un calcio fantastico che ormai esiste solo nei sogni.


----------



## Lineker10 (19 Aprile 2021)

andre85 ha scritto:


> E io aggiungo che non avrebbe senso creare un superlega per aver una due squadre che vincono sempre. le competizioni diventono interessanti quando c e una rotazione/ ricircolo dei vincitori ( vedi premier o seria A fine anni 90). Quindi introduranno sistemi di salary cup, distrubuzione di soldi omogenia ( e alta per tutti i fondatori). Cosi da avere una competizione interessante.
> Il loro fine ultimo e fare piu soldi non vincere tutti gli anni.



E' la logica delle leghe americane. Non so vedremo quello che ne verrà in pratica, la logica fa pensare che l'equilibrio della competizione sia uno degli obiettivi per migliorare il prodotto calcio, la lega nasce per migliorare la qualità delle partite e avere Real-Liverpool ogni settimana e non una volta l'anno.


----------



## darden (19 Aprile 2021)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Bene, allora teniamoci Krunic e lottiamo con l'Atalanta.
> 
> A me va anche bene. Io sono tra quelli che non si è mai lamentato delle cose e del sistema in questi anni. Ora che viene fatto un cambiamento radicale che riporta il Milan nel grande calcio, ci si lamenta.
> 
> Con questo naturalmente ogni opinione ci sta e la nostalgia per il vecchio calcio anche, purche si guardi alla realtà delle cose come sono oggi, dove la Juve vince lo scudetto da 9 anni e in CL giocano sempre le stesse comunque, e non ad un calcio fantastico che ormai esiste solo nei sogni.



Assolutamente d'accordo con te, aggiungo che la CL di oggi non è quella degli anni 90 e dal 2024 sarà una cosa completamente diversa (e peggiore).. 

si dica quello che si vuole ma per il Milan e per il suo bene dobbiamo avere la stessa politica di Real Barca United Juve(purtroppo) e le altre.. se questo significa rottura dal passato amen..


----------



## emamilan99 (19 Aprile 2021)

e noi non possiamo prendere nessuno dei big con gli introiti che avremo?


----------



## Zenos (19 Aprile 2021)

Ora ci siamo anche noi


----------



## Maurizio91 (19 Aprile 2021)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Bene, allora teniamoci Krunic e lottiamo con l'Atalanta.
> 
> A me va anche bene. Io sono tra quelli che non si è mai lamentato delle cose e del sistema in questi anni. Ora che viene fatto un cambiamento radicale che riporta il Milan nel grande calcio, ci si lamenta.
> 
> Con questo naturalmente ogni opinione ci sta e la nostalgia per il vecchio calcio anche, purche si guardi alla realtà delle cose come sono oggi, dove la Juve vince lo scudetto da 9 anni e in CL giocano sempre le stesse comunque, e non ad un calcio fantastico che ormai esiste solo nei sogni.


Ragazzi davvero non capite che questa è una questione che va MOLTO al di là del tifo personale?

Non è un discorso di essere conservatori o progressisti. Le regole di questo nuovo torneo sono ingiuste, oltre che insensate.
Si sono creati un torneo e hanno deciso che loro ci giocheranno sempre. Gli altri devono fare le qualificazioni. 

A questo punto dite pure che la cupola non era sbagliata di per sé, ma anzi che era un problema perché non rubava anche il Milan.


Sul lato sportivo:
- il Milan fra un mese si sarebbe qualificato in champions, a cui avrebbe seguito un mercato, lasciando i Krunic per strada;
- la Juventus quest'anno lo scudetto lo ha già perso. E stava pure rischiando di non arrivare tra le prime 4. Il tutto nonostante abbia più soldi e più potere. Tutto decretato sul campo. 
Così invece parteciperà con la forza, a prescindere da quello che succederà in campo.

Il tutto a campionato in corso. Il tutto per poter mantenere il giro di soldi, venuto meno con la pandemia. 
Ci hanno preso a tutti per il sedere, abbiamo seguito un campionato fake.


----------



## pazzomania (19 Aprile 2021)

emamilan99 ha scritto:


> e noi non possiamo prendere nessuno dei big con gli introiti che avremo?



In una Superlega saremo con le pezze al culo più di adesso.

Ci dovremo accontentare degli scarti di Real, PSG, City, United, Barcellona tale e quale adesso.

I rapporti di forza non cambieranno.

Ma vi pare che Florentio Blanco e Pecorello hanno orchestrato tutto sto cinema per perdere posizioni di dominio ?!


----------



## Zenos (19 Aprile 2021)

Noi accontentiamoci di Modric Isco e Benzema.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (19 Aprile 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> In una Superlega saremo con le pezze al culo più di adesso.
> 
> Ci dovremo accontentare degli scarti di Real, PSG, City, United, Barcellona tale e quale adesso.
> 
> ...


Quello che devi considerare è che il Milan avrà un fatturato di circa 500 milioni in più. Ciò significa poter acquistare i giovani migliori, non potrai prenderti gli Mbappe e Haaland da subito forse, ma puoi certamente creare una squadra competitiva.
Grazie al boost di denaro, lavorando bene, potrai dire la tua anche nella superlega. Solo il 20% delle cause determina l’80% degli effetti: d’altronde se Pareto ha un minimo ragione, basta focalizzarsi su pochi fattori per tornare nell’elite del calcio che conta.


----------



## Lineker10 (19 Aprile 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> In una Superlega saremo con le pezze al culo più di adesso.
> 
> Ci dovremo accontentare degli scarti di Real, PSG, City, United, Barcellona tale e quale adesso.
> 
> ...



IO non capisco in base a cosa sostieni questa teoria, che non ha alcun fondamento logico.

Il sistema attuale prevede che i club che hanno esposizione massima in CL abbiano un certo livello di entrate da diritti TV e sponsor che le altre che non partecipano non possono avere, dunque accade che il Barca fattura 700 milioni e noi 180.

La Superlega invece prevede la spartizione PARITARIA dei diritti TV (gli sponsor non si sa, perchè ce ne saranno anche che sponsorizzano la competizione e verranno anche quelli spartiti equamente come succede in NBA), quindi la forbice tra le partecipanti fisse sarà per forza ridotta.

Sempre SE la superlega procede regolare senza intoppi, noi arriveremo a triplicare il fatturato attuale molto velocemente, potendoci permettere giocatori che solo pronunciarli adesso ci metteremmo a ridere. E' cosi.

Poi una certa diffidenza ci sta per carità, mi sembra giusto averla. Ma dire che noi avremo piu le pezze al culo di adesso è chiaramente irrazionale.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (19 Aprile 2021)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> IO non capisco in base a cosa sostieni questa teoria, che non ha alcun fondamento logico.
> 
> Il sistema attuale prevede che i club che hanno esposizione massima in CL abbiano un certo livello di entrate da diritti TV e sponsor che le altre che non partecipano non possono avere, dunque accade che il Barca fattura 700 milioni e noi 180.
> 
> ...



Infatti, e man mano che si andrà avanti secondo me con questa Superlega potremo tornare ad essere tra i primi cinque/sei al mondo per fatturato, il bacino d’utenza per farlo lo abbiamo.

Nel 2005 per dire eravamo terzi per fatturato dietro Real e United... e adesso nonostante dieci anni ridicoli siamo ancora il primo brand italiano all’estero e in Cina il terzo brand in assoluto dietro Real e Barca. Tutto questo dopo dieci anni di oblio totale che non sono stati peggiori del 1979-1986 solo perché stavolta non siamo retrocessi.

Non ha alcun senso quindi dire che in Superlega saremo messi peggio di ora, concordo.


----------



## pazzomania (19 Aprile 2021)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> IO non capisco in base a cosa sostieni questa teoria, che non ha alcun fondamento logico.
> 
> Il sistema attuale prevede che i club che hanno esposizione massima in CL abbiano un certo livello di entrate da diritti TV e sponsor che le altre che non partecipano non possono avere, dunque accade che il Barca fattura 700 milioni e noi 180.
> 
> ...



Per me, poi magari sbaglierò, continueremo a vedere gli altri prendere i veri Campioni, quelli con la "C" maiuscola.
Real e Barca, UTD, Bayern, continueranno ad avere almeno 200 milioni in più all' anno di budget rispetto a noi.
City e PSG per me non avranno alcun limite di spesa.

Se poi mi parli di pura moltiplicazione, sicuramente noi saremo gli unici a triplicare il fatturato.
Questo si.

Ma non dimenticare, che è altamente probabile che pure senza la Superlega, lo avremmo raddoppiato tornando in CL stabilmente.

Comunque ormai è fatta, pazienza. Inutile discuterne troppo.

Se tu pensi che quel volpone di Perez abbia orchestrato tutto ciò per permettere che tante squadre possano colmare il gap con loro, non posso che sperare tu abbia ragione.
Io penso che continueranno ad avere un bugdet doppio rispetto al nostro.

Spero solo che le nostre stagioni non comincino a metà agosto per concludersi a metà ottobre.


----------



## diavolo (19 Aprile 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Se sei felice di vedere il Real prendere Mbappè e Halaand per rubargli gli scartini, partiamo già male con la Superlega.



Varie squadre ci hanno vinto le Champions con gli "scartini" del Real.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (19 Aprile 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Real e Barca, UTD, Bayern, continueranno ad avere almeno 200 milioni in più all' anno di budget rispetto a noi.



In realtà è più probabile che la situazione torni simile a quella che c’era fino a metà anni 2000, magari non subito ma nei prossimi anni. Per un semplice motivo di potenziale legato al brand AC Milan, non per altro. 

Certo se fossimo rimasti legati esclusivamente alla vetusta Serie A è probabile che saremmo rimasti al palo per decenni.


----------



## pazzomania (19 Aprile 2021)

diavolo ha scritto:


> Varie squadre ci hanno vinto le Champions con gli "scartini" del Real.



Si, ma non serve mica la Superlega per andare a prenderli, i loro scarti.


----------



## pazzomania (19 Aprile 2021)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> In realtà è più probabile che la situazione torni simile a quella che c’era fino a metà anni 2000, magari non subito ma nei prossimi anni. Per un semplice motivo di potenziale legato al brand AC Milan, non per altro.
> 
> Certo se fossimo rimasti legati esclusivamente alla vetusta Serie A è probabile che saremmo rimasti al palo per decenni.



Vedremo, sento parlare di potenziale del nostro brand da decenni, la realtà è che ci sponsorizzano con un sacco di patate.

Mentre lo UNITED viene strapagato pure se è finito nell' oblio.

Speriamo, che vi devo dire. 

Sarà noioso a morte vedere ogni anno la stessa competizione, sempre con le stesse identiche squadre, ma se piace a tutti, chi sono io per oppormi.

E non tirarmi fuori l' NBA, è calcio, non basket 


L' unica cosa che forse potrà funzionare, è che magari potendole anche perdere tutte senza alcun danno, magari si vedranno squadre lunghe e attacchi allo sbaraglio, perchè tanto conterà solo vincere.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (19 Aprile 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Vedremo, sento parlare di potenziale del nostro brand da decenni, *la realtà è che ci sponsorizzano con un sacco di patate*.



Per colpa della Serie A, appunto. Se fossimo in Premier, con la storia e i campioni che abbiamo avuto lo United non ci vedrebbe nemmeno, con tutto il rispetto per lo UTD. Era proprio la Serie A che ci tarpava le ali, e gli introiti della Champions non basterebbero certamente a colmare il gap con la Premier e la Liga.

Ora la grande maggioranza degli introiti confluiranno nella Superlega però, e i campionati nazionali, Premier compresa, assumeranno un ruolo ancora più minoritario (mentre adesso per dire la Premier ha un giro d’affari anche superiore alla Champions).

E capisci che se in questo contesto ci metti un club che nonostante sia finito in melma da dieci anni è comunque il brand italiano più forte al mondo e il terzo in Cina dietro le due spagnole il potenziale sarà molto importante. Vedremo come andrà a finire, di sicuro per noi milanisti questa è una cosa positiva, ci permette di recuperare molto terreno perduto.


----------



## Lineker10 (19 Aprile 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Per me, poi magari sbaglierò, continueremo a vedere gli altri prendere i veri Campioni, quelli con la "C" maiuscola.
> Real e Barca, UTD, Bayern, continueranno ad avere almeno 200 milioni in più all' anno di budget rispetto a noi.
> City e PSG per me non avranno alcun limite di spesa.
> 
> ...



Anche fosse doppio, oggi è quasi quadruplo per cui mi pare un bel miglioramento.


----------



## pazzomania (19 Aprile 2021)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Per colpa della Serie A, appunto. Se fossimo in Premier, con la storia e i campioni che abbiamo avuto lo United non ci vedrebbe nemmeno, con tutto il rispetto per lo UTD. Era proprio la Serie A che ci tarpava le ali, e gli introiti della Champions non basterebbero certamente a colmare il gap con la Premier e la Liga.
> 
> Ora la grande maggioranza degli introiti confluiranno nella Superlega però, e i campionati nazionali, Premier compresa, assumeranno un ruolo ancora più minoritario (mentre adesso per dire la Premier ha un giro d’affari anche superiore alla Champions).
> 
> E capisci che se in questo contesto ci metti un club che nonostante sia finito in melma da dieci anni è comunque il brand italiano più forte al mondo e il terzo in Cina dietro le due spagnole il potenziale sarà molto importante. Vedremo come andrà a finire, di sicuro per noi milanisti questa è una cosa positiva, ci permette di recuperare molto terreno perduto.



Boh, non capisco come possa piacerti una lega dove esiste solo il vincitore di quella lega.

Non esisterà più competizione per nulla, conterà solo arrivare a vincerla.

Se non vinci la Superlega non avrai alcuna altra soddisfazione da un' annata calcistica. Boh.

Non avrai più il brivido di lottare per una qualificazione a qualcosa, di vincere un campionato e mentre ti giochi quello cercare di vincere una coppa europea.

Nulla, un' encefalogramma piatto per sempre, tranne in quelle annate dove avrai una squadra forte abbastanza da poter vincere la superlega.

In compenso ci si potrà trastullare guardando il fatturato del Milan.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (19 Aprile 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Si, ma non serve mica la Superlega per andare a prenderli, i loro scarti.



certo che serve la superlega, vai a vedere quanto prende di stipendio uno ai margini tipo isco e poi vedi se nelle condizioni nostre attuali possiamo permettercelo


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (19 Aprile 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Boh, non capisco come possa piacerti una lega dove esiste solo il vincitore di quella lega.
> 
> Non esisterà più competizione per nulla, conterà solo arrivare a vincerla.
> 
> ...



Ci saranno anche i campionati, che potremo lottare per vincere ogni anno invece di farci perculare dalla succursale gobba di turno.


----------



## Lineker10 (19 Aprile 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Boh, non capisco come possa piacerti una lega dove esiste solo il vincitore di quella lega.
> 
> Non esisterà più competizione per nulla, conterà solo arrivare a vincerla.
> 
> ...



Come un tifoso dei Lakers per esempio.

Capisco il tuo ragionamento adesso comunque. Ci sta quello che dici.


----------



## pazzomania (19 Aprile 2021)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Ci saranno anche i campionati, che potremo lottare per vincere ogni anno invece di farci perculare dalla succursale gobba di turno.



Campionato? ma va, il campionato è totalmente inutile.
Ci farai giocare le riserve, e anche quello, avrà valore solo e soltanto se lo vinci.
Arrivare secondi o ultimi è la stessa identica cosa.



Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Come un tifoso dei Lakers per esempio.
> 
> Capisco il tuo ragionamento adesso comunque. Ci sta quello che dici.



Non so nulla di NBA sinceramente, ma a metà stagione iniziano tutte a pascolare quelle fuori dai giochi.
Almeno cosi mi hanno sempre detto tutti gli amici appassionati, magari è una stupidaggine.

Comunque son contento che hai capito cosa intendevo.
Per carità, magari il futuro è questo, perchè all' umanità quello piacerà.
Ma a me, no.


----------



## willcoyote85 (19 Aprile 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Per me, poi magari sbaglierò, continueremo a vedere gli altri prendere i veri Campioni, quelli con la "C" maiuscola.
> Real e Barca, UTD, Bayern, continueranno ad avere almeno 200 milioni in più all' anno di budget rispetto a noi.
> City e PSG per me non avranno alcun limite di spesa.
> 
> ...



probabilmente quel volpone di perez ha architettato tutto perchè lui e altre superbig erano sommerse da debiti.
questo spiegherebbe la velocità degli avvenimenti.


----------



## pazzomania (19 Aprile 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> probabilmente quel volpone di perez ha architettato tutto perchè lui e altre superbig erano sommerse da debiti.
> questo spiegherebbe la velocità degli avvenimenti.



Togli il probabilmente.


----------



## Milanforever26 (19 Aprile 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Boh, non capisco come possa piacerti una lega dove esiste solo il vincitore di quella lega.
> 
> Non esisterà più competizione per nulla, conterà solo arrivare a vincerla.
> 
> ...



Ma di quale altra soddisfazione si parla? di arrivare 4°

Magari inizia un modello diverso, dove ci sono anche step intermedi tipo appunto vincitore del girone e comunque la soddisfazione di arrivare ai turni ad eliminazione ci sarà eccome quindi anche la lotta per finire al 4° posto il girone saà stra avvincente..

Mi chiedo davvero di cosa parliamo..


----------



## Tifo'o (19 Aprile 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> probabilmente quel volpone di perez ha architettato tutto perchè lui e altre superbig erano sommerse da debiti.
> questo spiegherebbe la velocità degli avvenimenti.



Ci pensavo, questo è stato rieletto presidente proprio una settimana fa ed ieri è uscito l'annuncio..


----------



## Milanforever26 (19 Aprile 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> probabilmente quel volpone di perez ha architettato tutto perchè lui e altre superbig erano sommerse da debiti.
> questo spiegherebbe la velocità degli avvenimenti.



Certo che è così e nemmeno viene mascherato, purtroppo l'UEFA si muove alla velocità di un bradipo come tutte le istituzioni mentre il mondo richiede risposte rapide


----------



## sunburn (19 Aprile 2021)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Per colpa della Serie A, appunto. Se fossimo in Premier, con la storia e i campioni che abbiamo avuto lo United non ci vedrebbe nemmeno, con tutto il rispetto per lo UTD. Era proprio la Serie A che ci tarpava le ali, e gli introiti della Champions non basterebbero certamente a colmare il gap con la Premier e la Liga.
> 
> Ora la grande maggioranza degli introiti confluiranno nella Superlega però, e i campionati nazionali, Premier compresa, assumeranno un ruolo ancora più minoritario (mentre adesso per dire la Premier ha un giro d’affari anche superiore alla Champions).
> 
> E capisci che se in questo contesto ci metti un club che nonostante sia finito in melma da dieci anni è comunque il brand italiano più forte al mondo e il terzo in Cina dietro le due spagnole il potenziale sarà molto importante. Vedremo come andrà a finire, di sicuro per noi milanisti questa è una cosa positiva, ci permette di recuperare molto terreno perduto.


Esatto. Per noi è come se ci avesse comprato uno sceicco e avesse immesso 400-500 milioni annui di sponsorizzazioni. Sarebbero tutti stati contenti perché "ehi, ci qualifichiamo per merito sportivo", ma la sostanza sarebbe stata identica.


----------



## pazzomania (19 Aprile 2021)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Ma di quale altra soddisfazione si parla? di arrivare 4°
> 
> Magari inizia un modello diverso, dove ci sono anche step intermedi tipo appunto vincitore del girone e comunque la soddisfazione di arrivare ai turni ad eliminazione ci sarà eccome quindi anche la lotta per finire al 4° posto il girone saà stra avvincente..
> 
> Mi chiedo davvero di cosa parliamo..



1) a me paiono sempre tutti esaltati quando quest' anno si sta realizzando l' obbiettivo di arrivare nei primi quattro. Sono le emozioni che cerchiamo nel calcio.

2) non è colpa di nessuno se ci siamo ridotti cosi, ma è solo colpa nostra.

3) Quest' anno ci saremo emozionati per almeno 45 partite ( carta canta, i messaggi in questo forum sono scritti per l' eternità), tra EL e campionato
Preparati ad emozionarti per 6/7 partite all' anno (tranne che nelle annate favorevoli), se è quello che vuoi.
Perchè nelle annate dove a metà girone di qualificazione saremo già fuori dai giochi, la tua avventura calcistica di quell' anno sarà molto breve.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (19 Aprile 2021)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Esatto. Per noi è come se ci avesse comprato uno sceicco e avesse immesso 400-500 milioni annui di sponsorizzazioni. Sarebbero tutti stati contenti perché "ehi, ci qualifichiamo per merito sportivo", ma la sostanza sarebbe stata identica.


Esatto.


----------



## darden (19 Aprile 2021)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Esatto. Per noi è come se ci avesse comprato uno sceicco e avesse immesso 400-500 milioni annui di sponsorizzazioni. Sarebbero tutti stati contenti perché "ehi, ci qualifichiamo per merito sportivo", ma la sostanza sarebbe stata identica.



Ma anche il giro fatto da Maldini e Gazidis da Emirates lo vedete casuale? Questa era tutta studiata da tempo, probabilmente sono andati lì "Cara Emirates, noi siamo tra i fondati della competizione vuoi vedere Milan - Real con lo stesso sponsor sulla maglia sgancia un pò di cash". 

Dal punto di vista economico è l'unica alternativa possibile ed è la nostra salvezza. 
Da un punto di vista sportivo può non essere il massimo, ma dipende da come la svilupperanno. E non sappiamo tutto per giudicarla.


----------



## Gekyn (19 Aprile 2021)

Se credete che il Real abbia creato questo giochino per continuare a vincere di più, siete sulla strada sbagliata, alle società di calcio la passione non gliene frega un emerito "cavolo", sono aziende spa, quello che conta è fatturare, la vincita della coppa è un surplus di poco conto, loro vogliono una competizione più spettacolare possibile, perchè più spettacolo produci più soldi porti a casa....


----------



## pazzomania (19 Aprile 2021)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Esatto. Per noi è come se ci avesse comprato uno sceicco e avesse immesso 400-500 milioni annui di sponsorizzazioni. Sarebbero tutti stati contenti perché "ehi, ci qualifichiamo per merito sportivo", ma la sostanza sarebbe stata identica.



Assolutamente no.

Se fosse arrivato uno sceicco, avremmo colmato il gap.

Lo sceicco arriva per noi, ma arriva anche per gli altri.


----------



## Milanforever26 (19 Aprile 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> 1) a me paiono sempre tutti esaltati quando quest' anno si sta realizzando l' obbiettivo di arrivare nei primi quattro. Sono le emozioni che cerchiamo nel calcio.
> 
> 2) non è colpa di nessuno se ci siamo ridotti cosi, ma è solo colpa nostra.
> 
> ...



Ma perché non dovrei appassionarmi alla lotta per arrivare nelle prime 5 del mio girone di SL? e sono 18 partite intanto...e se si resta in serie A, cosa che credo avverrà, in teoria si parte per vincerla ogni anno...

Volete questo modello? Allora prendetelo tutto, col ffp e con il nostro gap con le altre leghe incolmabile..pretendere di competere con club che vivono campionati 4 volte più remunerativi..

Sapete ME cos'ha stufato? Mi ha stufato le beghe in lega, mi ha stufato la moviola sul VAR, mi ha stufato gli ADL e i Lotirchio che dal loro nulla cosmico muovono trame in lega per spartirsi i soldi senza mai davvero voler vincere...

Per me lo sport è altro..è competizione tra i migliori..dove non c'è competizione non c'è spettacolo..

I divari ormai sono tali che la superlega è inevitabile


----------



## pazzomania (19 Aprile 2021)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Ma perché non dovrei appassionarmi alla lotta per arrivare nelle prime 5 del mio girone di SL? e sono 18 partite intanto...e se si resta in serie A, cosa che credo avverrà, in teoria si parte per vincerla ogni anno...
> 
> Volete questo modello? Allora prendetelo tutto, col ffp e con il nostro gap con le altre leghe incolmabile..pretendere di competere con club che vivono campionati 4 volte più remunerativi..
> 
> ...



Segnati questa discussione.

Vedremo alla prima stagione di Superlega, dove magari a metà andata ( novembre) saremo nelle ultime 3 posizioni.

Vedrai che gioia nel forum e quante teste si chiederanno per gli 8 mesi seguenti dove non avremo più nulla da tifare / sperare / guardare.

Segnatela questa.


----------



## Milanforever26 (19 Aprile 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Segnati questa discussione.
> 
> Vedremo alla prima stagione di Superlega, dove magari a metà andata ( novembre) saremo nelle ultime 3 posizioni.
> 
> ...



Pensa invece se saremo in ballo per arrivare ai play off come saremo elettrizzati..


----------



## sunburn (19 Aprile 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Assolutamente no.
> 
> Se fosse arrivato uno sceicco, avremmo colmato il gap.
> 
> Lo sceicco arriva per noi, ma arriva anche per gli altri.



A parte che, purtroppo, lo sceicco non è arrivato per nessuno e difficilmente sarebbe arrivato alla luce delle regole del fpf. Ma se fosse arrivato prima del fpf, di certo non avrebbe preso una delle nostre attuali rivali per il quarto posto.
Hai idea di quanto abbia speso lo sceicco da quando è arrivato al psg? Ha comprato giocatori per 1,5 miliardi di euro, aumentando a dismisura il monte ingaggi: danno 10 milioni a Icardi per tenerlo in tribuna, Neymar prende come tutta l'Atalanta messa insieme. 
Con cifre del genere avremmo colmato il gap? In serie a? Con cifre del genere in serie a avremmo vinto almeno quattro o cinque scudetti. Minimo.


----------



## sunburn (19 Aprile 2021)

darden ha scritto:


> Ma anche il giro fatto da Maldini e Gazidis da Emirates lo vedete casuale? Questa era tutta studiata da tempo, probabilmente sono andati lì "Cara Emirates, noi siamo tra i fondati della competizione vuoi vedere Milan - Real con lo stesso sponsor sulla maglia sgancia un pò di cash".
> 
> Dal punto di vista economico è l'unica alternativa possibile ed è la nostra salvezza.
> Da un punto di vista sportivo può non essere il massimo, ma dipende da come la svilupperanno. E non sappiamo tutto per giudicarla.


Dal punto di vista sportivo, come ho già scritto, spero che anche i fondatori possano essere esclusi qualora dovessero fare particolarmente pena a livello di risultati. Secondo me resteranno fissi per almeno i prossimi 5 anni, ma poi spero si introduca un meccanismo di esclusione.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (19 Aprile 2021)

Gekyn ha scritto:


> Se credete che il Real abbia creato questo giochino per continuare a vincere di più, siete sulla strada sbagliata, alle società di calcio la passione non gliene frega un emerito "cavolo", sono aziende spa, quello che conta è fatturare, la vincita della coppa è un surplus di poco conto, loro vogliono una competizione più spettacolare possibile, perchè più spettacolo produci più soldi porti a casa....



Niente di più sbagliato.
Squadre come Real e Barca sono senza fini di lucro.
Per statuto quello che guadagnano devono reinvestirlo nella polisportiva.
D’altronde non hanno proprietari ma soci ad azionariato popolare.

Quello che non si possono permettere é di avere debiti troppo pesanti perché non hanno nessuna proprietá in grado di ripianarli.

Quindi i maggiori introiti non servono per “lucrare” ma proprio per continuare a competere al top, soprattutto con le inglesi che con lá Premier partivano avvantaggiate.

Anche la Juve o l’Inter vogliamo dire che il loro scopo é “fare soldi” con il calcio?
O l’emiro del City?

Lo scopo di tutte questo é competere al top senza dover chiedere alle proprietá (che come ho detto in alcuni casi non esistono nemmeno) di mettere i capitali propri per farlo.

Sono le squadre con piú tifosi, vogliono monetizzare i soldi dei loro tifosi, non che il tifoso del Real paga per vedere la champions e ad incassare é l’Atalanta.

Giusto o sbagliato cosí é.


----------



## darden (19 Aprile 2021)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Dal punto di vista sportivo, come ho già scritto, spero che anche i fondatori possano essere esclusi qualora dovessero fare particolarmente pena a livello di risultati. Secondo me resteranno fissi per almeno i prossimi 5 anni, ma poi spero si introduca un meccanismo di esclusione.



Non credo secondo me arrivati a un certo magari amplieranno la platea degli inviti, JP morgan sta investendo tanto sui fondatori per cui dubito vengano "declassati".


----------



## Milanforever26 (19 Aprile 2021)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Niente di più sbagliato.
> Squadre come Real e Barca sono senza fini di lucro.
> Per statuto quello che guadagnano devono reinvestirlo nella polisportiva.
> D’altronde non hanno proprietari ma soci ad azionariato popolare.
> ...



Esatto..si parla tanto di calcio globale ma ci si dimentica che alla fine la maggior parte dei tifosi tifa le big, manco sanno chi sono certi club...

Suvvia davvero sembra che il calcio debba rimanere ancorato sempre al passato..ma io dico, perché? Oggi i soldi arrivano da tutto il mondo, ma nel mondo vogliono vedere il meglio sfidarsi, frega un tubo a nessuno di vedere Milan-Crotone..e frega anche poco ai tifosi italiani, che parlano tanto, ma poi gli stadi sono i più deserti d'europa..e anche le paytv pagano poco perché pigliano poco tra pochi abbonati e gente che si fa l'abbonamento "streaming"...


----------



## Zosimo2410 (19 Aprile 2021)

darden ha scritto:


> Non credo secondo me arrivati a un certo magari amplieranno la platea degli inviti, JP morgan sta investendo tanto sui fondatori per cui dubito vengano "declassati".



I fondatori rimarranno.
Al limite si sposterà la "franchigia" se non rispondente a certi requisiti (ad esempio se la città non concede l'autorizzazione alla costruzione dello stadio).


----------



## sunburn (19 Aprile 2021)

darden ha scritto:


> Non credo secondo me arrivati a un certo magari amplieranno la platea degli inviti, JP morgan sta investendo tanto sui fondatori per cui dubito vengano "declassati".


Dubito anche io, ma mi piacerebbe.


----------



## willcoyote85 (19 Aprile 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Segnati questa discussione.
> 
> Vedremo alla prima stagione di Superlega, dove magari a metà andata ( novembre) saremo nelle ultime 3 posizioni.
> 
> ...



sinceramente non ti capisco. sono 10 anni che è così.
ma almeno perderemo dal real e non dal benevento, vedremo i giocatori più forti e non i cessi di turno a simulare a terra per perdere tempo..


----------



## Toby rosso nero (19 Aprile 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Segnati questa discussione.
> 
> Vedremo alla prima stagione di Superlega, dove magari a metà andata ( novembre) saremo nelle ultime 3 posizioni.
> 
> ...



Sarà isterismo di massa.


----------



## Cantastorie (19 Aprile 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Segnati questa discussione.
> 
> Vedremo alla prima stagione di Superlega, dove magari a metà andata ( novembre) saremo nelle ultime 3 posizioni.
> 
> ...



Rimane sempre il campionato, in cui in teoria noi e le altre due in superleghe dovremmo essere avvantaggiate sulle altre... Comunque secondo me non si farà nulla ed è tutto parte di un piano per fare crollare il Fair play finanziario.


----------



## ILMAGO (19 Aprile 2021)

Se va in porto la superlega cambia totalmente il perimetro del calcio mondiale.

E' fisiologico che TUTTI i giocatori top finiscano nelle top 20 (come in Nba, dove il 8-9 uomo di una squadra da playoff è meglio della stella di una squadra in eurolega)

Sarà fondamentale arrivarci però prima delle altri nelle fasi iniziali di "accaparramento" talenti: dopo un paio di anni, si arriverà alla stabilità con solo i giovani da prendere (e li ci batterà il city di turno) perche tutti i campioni sono già in qualche squadra delle 20 top (e da sempre è difficilissimo vedere passaggi di giocatori tra le squadre top, a parte dei parametri zero).

Tempo zero dovresti andare a prendere da subito fin da questa estate il meglio che c'è tipo Koulibaly, Correa, Milinkovic Savic dalle squadre oggi forti ma che domani per forza di cose con questo meccanismo subirebbero un declassamento.


----------



## nybreath (19 Aprile 2021)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Niente di più sbagliato.
> Squadre come Real e Barca sono senza fini di lucro.
> Per statuto quello che guadagnano devono reinvestirlo nella polisportiva.
> D’altronde non hanno proprietari ma soci ad azionariato popolare.



É sbagliato pensare che se il fine non é di lucro, allora non c é gente che dai ricavi societari guadagni. 

É come pensare che l'amministrazione del WWF non guadagni, mentre si sa benissimo che in media le associazioni no profit consumano quasi il 70% dei ricavi nelle spese di gestione amministrazione etc, tra cui compensi e prestazioni, invece che per l obiettivo sociale. 

Sebbene il modello sia no profit, sebbene sia un azionariato popolare, il management ci fa i soldi, e piu ricavi ci sono piu soldi fanno, indipendentemente dal fatto che poi sicuramente l obiettivo sociale é lo sport. Insomma sicuramente non ci sará divisione di utili tra soci, ma comunque nulla vieta che vi siano lauti compensi per il lavoro di chi gestisce.

Tra l altro questo discorso ha anche poco senso, perche non credo che nessuno di questi club generi utili, stanno tutti in perdita, quindi che siano no profit poco o a fine di lucro davvero poco importante.


----------



## pazzomania (19 Aprile 2021)

Cantastorie ha scritto:


> Rimane sempre il campionato, in cui in teoria noi e le altre due in superleghe dovremmo essere avvantaggiate sulle altre... Comunque secondo me non si farà nulla ed è tutto parte di un piano per fare crollare il Fair play finanziario.





sunburn ha scritto:


> A parte che, purtroppo, lo sceicco non è arrivato per nessuno e difficilmente sarebbe arrivato alla luce delle regole del fpf. Ma se fosse arrivato prima del fpf, di certo non avrebbe preso una delle nostre attuali rivali per il quarto posto.
> Hai idea di quanto abbia speso lo sceicco da quando è arrivato al psg? Ha comprato giocatori per 1,5 miliardi di euro, aumentando a dismisura il monte ingaggi: danno 10 milioni a Icardi per tenerlo in tribuna, Neymar prende come tutta l'Atalanta messa insieme.
> Con cifre del genere avremmo colmato il gap? In serie a? Con cifre del genere in serie a avremmo vinto almeno quattro o cinque scudetti. Minimo.





Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Pensa invece se saremo in ballo per arrivare ai play off come saremo elettrizzati..



Guardate, vi ipotizzo lo scenario più probabile ( secondo me ovviamente) per la prossima stagione, per il nostro amato Milan.

Partecipazioni:

A) SuperLeague: credo di non offendere nessuno, se dico che arrivare a metà classifica del girone di qualificazione, sarebbe già un un buon risultato

B) Serie A: credo che nessuno sia cosi triste da guardare una competizione cosi ininfluente dove non c'è nulla da raggiungere e dove Milan, Inter e Juve faranno giocare le secondo linee

C) Coppa Italia: solito discorso

D) Champions League: non se se parteciperemo, ma mettiamo di si. Spiegatemi il senso di parteciparvi, ad una copia sfigata della SuperLeague

Insomma, il 2021/2022 per noi è già andato.

Quest' anno mi sono goduto ogni partita nostra, partendo dai preliminari col Rio Ave e quella infinita serie di rigori.
Quindi mi son gustato almeno 50 partite, e non dite di no altrimenti vado a ripescare i vostri messaggi di paura/rabbia/gioia che avete scritto quest' anno. 
Dicasi anche *EMOZIONI*, unica cosa che mi fa seguire il calcio.

Dite quello che volete, ma avere una sola competizione importante all' anno, a cui c'è pure certezza matematica di partecipare, potrebbe essere rappresentata cosi:







Ovviamente è solo la mia opinione, e di conseguenza rispetto la vostra, ma per me è davvero chiarissimo la calma piatta a cui porterà.

Quando non andrà bene ( e capiterà per forza di cose spesso, e non solo a noi), avremo 15/20 partite all' anno dove ci importerà del risultato.

A me sembra un grosso passo indietro, per tutti.

Tranne per chi mette in tasca i soldi, per quelli no, è un balzone in avanti.

Forse non avete ancora bene realizzato cosa significhi non poter ambire più a nulla nel calcio e partecipare di diritto alla competizione più importante.

Non ci sarà più alcuna emozione e traguardo da raggiungere, se non vincere mediamente una SuperLeague ogni 10/15 anni ( probabilità statistica, e son stato buono per dimostrare la mia buona fede, perchè in realtà sarebbe ogni 20 anni se il torneo sarà equilibrato come si auspica).

Però si, il fatturato crescerà, e pure gli stipendi dei calciatori, quello si.

Auguri allora!


----------



## SoloMVB (19 Aprile 2021)

C'è chi si presenterà con Haaland+Mbappe e c'è chi si presenterà riscattando Tonali e prendendo Svanberg.


----------



## Milanforever26 (20 Aprile 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Guardate, vi ipotizzo lo scenario più probabile ( secondo me ovviamente) per la prossima stagione, per il nostro amato Milan.
> 
> Partecipazioni:
> 
> ...



fammi capire solo perché un club che prima si spaccava in due per superare il preliminare di El (a proposito, viva le emozioni, poi sono i tifosi i primi che "in EL andiamo con la primavera che sennò in campionato come facciamo nella trasferta di udine?!") adesso dovrebbe mandare le seconde linee in campionato che rimarrebbe la seconda manifestazione annuale..mah..ovvio che se poi non sei in corsa per vincere spegni il motore..ma questo capitava già dai..


----------



## Lineker10 (20 Aprile 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Guardate, vi ipotizzo lo scenario più probabile ( secondo me ovviamente) per la prossima stagione, per il nostro amato Milan.
> 
> Partecipazioni:
> 
> ...



Visione troppo drastica ed esagerata, sebbene come ti ho gia scritto capisco il tuo punto di vista.

Tutto ancora abbastanza indecifrabile per trarre conclusioni certe, ma dopo un paio di stagioni di Superlega dove incassiamo 500 milioni l'anno vedrai che con Inter e Juve lotteremo per lo scudetto ogni anno fino all'ultima giornata, questo indipendentemente dal fatto che passeremo o meno la prima fase della Superlega.

Visto le cifre di cui parliamo, i campionati nazionali, italiano soprattutto, diventeranno come quello scozzese (quello spagnolo che ha le solite tre fisse in champions da dieci anni lo è già di fatto, per loro non cambia proprio nulla). Puo non piacere, a me non piace, ma significa che non è vero che passeggeremo in campionato, è vero il contrario, giocheremo ogni anno per vincerlo.

E vincere lo scudetto sarà sempre vincere lo scudetto, non cambia nulla.

Diverso il discorso se passi la prima fase della Superlega, in quel caso ci sta fregarsene del campionato.

Secondo me tu guardi troppo a breve termine.


----------

